# Advice please - Fly-drive Europe



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Not sure how best to post this....... suppose replies by PM might be an option.

We are off soon on our first long trip....... down to southern Spain, etc.

Just looking for re-assurance, tips, warnings, etc about parking up on a site (or short term storage) and leaving the van for a week or two to fly home....... say for Christmas..... before continuing the trip.

Any sites recommended ......... say near Malaga or Faro.

Anyone had a bad experience ??

Ta !


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't help you but I think your post could be of interest to others and is a great idea, we would love to set off in Dec rather than straight after Xmas but to do it this way for us wouldn't be a option as we have our two dogs to travel with us too.

I just wish Xmas didn't come in the middle of the Winter which is the time we are off due to our seasonal shop, it really is a bind for one day LOL we are hoping though to make a quick trip somewhere in Dec probably Belgium or somewhere..................also thought about the Xmas markets.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I don't know whether this is useful.
A few years ago we went to La Manga in January with the C&C club. We were told that a number of the people there had come in the autumn and had flown home for Christmas before returning to continue their winter in the sun.

I've no idea which airport they used or how they got there but they had left their mhs/caravans on the site.
As all the C&C pitches were grouped together I presume their neighbours kept an eye open for them during the absence.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Flying back ???*

Barry ,
Some campsites dont allow you to leave your van on site, unoccupied....IF THEY KNOW!!! Another thought is that your insurance might well be invalidated if you leave the van unattended.....thats def worth thinking about !!!!

Jenny ...somewhere in Morocco !!!!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

If you decide on the Malaga area give us a call..........

In partnership [see top banner ad] we now run fly-drive Mhome hire based 35 mins from Malaga Airport.........and also have secure parking and airport pickup/drop available for owners wishing to leave their own units here.

.


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

*mmmmmm*

Thanks for your advice and help, appreciated.......(esp the offer of storage nr Malaga - Detourer)..........

..........but am I right in thinking that not many people have left their vans to briefly fly home. (post viewed 140 times = 4 posts ). :?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

I have picked up your PM message but post reply just in case.......

Secure parking has been booked near Malaga to cover your time in UK. You can camp and/or stay on site as long as you like, either before or after.

Airport transfer is available from site owner, who is on-site 24/7.

Site is located on the Coin - Alhaurin El Grande road, about 5 km east of Coin, on left......Camp sign but no name :roll:

Just give me a call [0034] 658 988 841 or [0034] 685 383 999 when you are near/day before and I will meet and take you there.

Ray
.


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Camp/park 2012*

Hi there - I have just read many posts about parking the motorhome near Malaga airport to take a few days to fly back to the UK. Most of the posts are ancient! can you tell me if you still have the camp/park facility, is that still the number to ring and do you provide insurance while the vehicle is parked with you? Questions, questions.
Also, can you give me a link to find out more about what you do in Morocco?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We left our van last Christmas and New Year. We had originally booked a secure parking near the airport but when we arrived a few days before to check the location they had lost our reservation. This was just as well because you couldn't see where they were taking your van to park, so we didn't want to leave it there and looked for an alternative.
We booked into the campsite on the outskirts of Torremolinos who were doing a great deal for a stay of one month. We stayed a few days, left the van for a fortnight (on electric hookup so no problems with battery , fridge, freezer etc. ) and returned to find everything fine.
The campsite do not mind you doing this, but ask you to give them a key which they keep in the safe in case of emergencies.
The train station is 10 mins walk away and takes you right into Malaga airport.
There are probably cheaper ways of parking, but for considering the ease of mind we didn't think it expensive and would do it again.


----------

